# Poljot I.d.



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently purchased a watch in an auction lot. It is very heavy, goldtone with a silvertone "cable" around the bezel. The face has a logo with what appears to be "NOV(upside down)ET at the top. Lower down is "ABTOMAT" and "21 KAMEHb. Very bottom reads "POCC(and backwards NR). Watch back reads "Water Resistant Stainless Steel Back Poljot No 013. I don't know much about watches, so any info. on this watch would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Just a rough stab at it - a 21 jewel Poljot automatic probably post break-up of the Soviet Union.

Pictures of the face, reverse and movement will be required for accurate identification. Russian watch factories produced a positive cornucopia of styles.

Julian L


----------



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

valley101 said:


> I recently purchased a watch in an auction lot. It is very heavy, goldtone with a silvertone "cable" around the bezel. The face has a logo with what appears to be "NOV(upside down)ET at the top. Lower down is "ABTOMAT" and "21 KAMEHb. Very bottom reads "POCC(and backwards NR). Watch back reads "Water Resistant Stainless Steel Back Poljot No 013. I don't know much about watches, so any info. on this watch would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Thanks, Julian--I'm trying to get some pics on, but new to all of this! Jack


----------



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> Just a rough stab at it - a 21 jewel Poljot automatic probably post break-up of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Pictures of the face, reverse and movement will be required for accurate identification. Russian watch factories produced a positive cornucopia of styles.
> 
> Julian L


I cannot figure out how to attach pictures on this website. Can attach them via email if you wish to do that.

Jack


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

valley101 said:


> I cannot figure out how to attach pictures on this website. Can attach them via email if you wish to do that.
> 
> Jack


Jack,

You need to join a sharing service, such as Photobucket, to host your images. In the 'hints and tips' section (of The Watch Forum) there is a very good tutorial, which should see you posting your hosted images in no time.

Julian (L)


----------



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> valley101 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot figure out how to attach pictures on this website. Can attach them via email if you wish to do that.
> ...


Thanks again, Julian....I'll see if I can do this.


----------



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> valley101 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot figure out how to attach pictures on this website. Can attach them via email if you wish to do that.
> ...


 Thanks again, Julian....I'll try and do this. Jack


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

valley101 said:


> I recently purchased a watch in an auction lot. It is very heavy, goldtone with a silvertone "cable" around the bezel. The face has a logo with what appears to be "NOV(upside down)ET at the top. Lower down is "ABTOMAT" and "21 KAMEHb. Very bottom reads "POCC(and backwards NR). Watch back reads "Water Resistant Stainless Steel Back Poljot No 013. I don't know much about watches, so any info. on this watch would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Poljot 21 jewel automatic? Sounds like one of those from a few years back when they were toying with Miyota movements.


----------



## valley101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> valley101 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased a watch in an auction lot. It is very heavy, goldtone with a silvertone "cable" around the bezel. The face has a logo with what appears to be "NOV(upside down)ET at the top. Lower down is "ABTOMAT" and "21 KAMEHb. Very bottom reads "POCC(and backwards NR). Watch back reads "Water Resistant Stainless Steel Back Poljot No 013. I don't know much about watches, so any info. on this watch would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> ...


Thanks, Chascomm--Jack.


----------

